# Design Ideen?



## tYrEaL (7. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich soll für Bekannte eine Homepage entwerfen nur leider kommen mir keine guten Design-Ideen!Da habe ich mir gedacht, frage ich mal tutorials.de !

Hat jemand vielleicht 'ne Design-Idee/Vorschlag für ein Friseurladen oder für eine Gärtnerei?

Gruß,

tYrEaL


----------



## aibo (7. Januar 2005)

Du könntest zum Beispiel googlen. Es gibt sicherlich massenhaft Seiten die das Thema behandeln, dass du suchst. Ansonsten gibt es in der Grafik Faq (http://www.tutorials.de/forum205) sicherlich einen Link der dir weiter hilft.

grüße
aibo


----------



## hazzardous (7. Januar 2005)

Hmm kannst ja mal bei http://www.friseur-degenkolbe.de vorbeisurfen 
 Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen einfach viel zu surfen und sich da die anregungen zu holen. http://www.bereuther.de finde ich recht gut.


----------



## Mamphil (7. Januar 2005)

Hi!

_Eine_ Homepage für Friseur _und_ Gärtnerei?

Farben:
Friseur: Weiß, helle Pastelltöne (z. B. gelb) in verschiedenen Abstufungen
Gärtner: Grün-braun, von sehr hell (pastell) bis dunkel.

Layout: "Klassisch": Links oder oben das Menü, Inhalte abgesetzt (z. B. in Kästen)

Grundsätzlich sollte die Homepage natürlich ins Corporate Design passen...

Mamphil


----------



## MonoMental (7. Januar 2005)

Wie wäre es, wenn du dir einfach mal ein 3 Phasen Evaluierungsmodell konzipierst.

1. Was machen andere wie?
2. Evaluierung eines Beispiels
3. Verbesserungsvorschläge für das Beispiel, was du dir ausgesucht hast mit eigenen Methoden

Daraus entwickelst du dir dann deine GUI - natürlich eigenständig und nicht abgekupfert und kannst strategisch besser agieren, weil du eine Fülle an Informationen hast, aus denen du dir die besten Ideen Verknüpfen kannst.

greetz

der mono


----------



## tYrEaL (9. Januar 2005)

Oki Dokili!

Danke Leute fürdie Antworten!

Cioa!

tYrEaL


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Januar 2005)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _Eine_ Homepage für Friseur _und_ Gärtnerei?


Naja... *stutzen*, bleibt *stutzen* =)


----------

